# Need help on a Stihl FS 90 or 100



## racin11m (Jun 15, 2016)

I recently acquired a Stihl FS100 Trimmer. I am looking for a service manual and a parts book . Can someone help me? Thanks in advance


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 15, 2016)

Ask in the beg for manuals thread. It is in chainsaw stickies.


----------

